# Cowboy Bebop: The Movie & Fox 2-DVD sets



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to www.dvdtalk.com, Best Buy will be selling Cowboy Bebop for $17.99.

Also, Costco is selling some discontinued Fox 2-disk sets for $16.99, including the much-wanted Fight Club.


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Accordign to dbstalk.com ?!?!?!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Ooops.... corrected.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

COOOOOL!!! How long have us "Small Anime Markets" been waiting for this one. Hopefully they will dress Faye in more conservative clothes, NOT!!!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well bought Cowboy Bepop the Movie, enjoyed it very much (but the JET fans may be disappointed with his limited action scenes, It is definately a Faye and Spike movie)

I really liked the Featurettes, with the Japanese Director and Actors, and then the American cast.

EIN would approve!!!


----------

